

Is Apache Mesos a Threat to Virtual Machines? - travisvan415
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/06/09/mesosphere-emerges-with-10-5m-in-quest-to-kill-more-fail-whales/

======
presspot
Yes

